# Chat - was brauch ich



## Guest (25. Nov 2005)

hallo,

wollte euch mal fragen was zur realisierung eines chats alles benötigt wird?!

Soll später so sein das der user sich mit einem Client verbindet mit dem Server und dann Nachrichten schicken kann die an alle Clients verteilt werden welche verbunden sind.

1.) was brauch ich da für einen Server?
2.) Ist so was schwer zu programmieren?

Gruß Gast


----------



## pogo (25. Nov 2005)

hier is mal n bissel info zu
chat
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24183&highlight=chat
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=22062&highlight=chat

denke mal als grundlagen ist dies nicht schlecht


----------



## bummerland (25. Nov 2005)

auch hier in den FAQ:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033


----------

